# America alone



## patricia sebastian

hola
estoy indecisa con esta traducción, no sé si es mejor América sola o America solitaria, no sé 
saludos


----------



## abeltio

alone = solo - home alone
lonely = solitario - only the lonely...


----------



## patricia sebastian

hola abeltio

entonces no te suena raro America sola (es un titulo de libro que dice "america alone: the end of the world as we Know it")


----------



## dassin

Tres acepciones en el Webster online:

*1* *:* separated from others  *: ISOLATEDhttp://www.webster.com/dictionary/isolated*
*2* *:* exclusive of anyone or anything else  *: ONLYhttp://www.webster.com/dictionary/only*   <she _alone_ knows why>
*3 a* *:* considered without reference to any other   <the children _alone_ would eat that much> *b* *: INCOMPARABLE, UNIQUE*   <_alone_ among their contemporaries in this respect> 

Yo había pensado en "solamente américa", pero tendría que saber más del contenido del libro, jeje. Además, más que a América, el título debe estar haciendo referencia a los EEUU, ¿no?


----------



## JaimeUy

Solamente América no creo, sería ‘Only America’. Qiuizá América Sola, o mejor, *Aislada*, dado el contexto político del título.


----------



## DCPaco

Estoy con dassin...hace falta más contenido porque cuando dicen:  America alone knows how long blah blah blah, quieren decir:

Sólo América sabe cuanto tiempo....


----------



## dassin

Hace falta conocer mejor el contexto, pero es posible que tengas razón, JaimeUy. Sólo que en tal caso yo pondría "*Los EE.UU.* aislados" o algo así... Si estuviéramos más cerca del final de la guerra fría, y el título tuviera que ver con el fin de la bipolaridad, en tal caso supongo que sí podría ser "Sólo los EE.UU.".

Entre paréntesis, creo recordar que este uso del término 'América' para referirse a los EE.UU. ya ha sido objeto de largas discusiones en otro sector del foro. Veré si puedo refrescarlo en ese lugar, para no irme por las ramas acá.


----------



## patricia sebastian

hola
El contexto : es el título de un libro de Barack Obama el famoso gobernador de color (ya no se usa colorado) que al parecer quiere ser candidato el 2008. el resumen del libro no entraba en detalles, más bien elogiaba al autor pero no sé...Quizá America aislada por la pésima imagen que tienen - que han construido sus politico y su presidente.
 y respecto a lo de "americanos"  es muy común para ellos identificarse así, lo hacen naturalmente: soy americano (para nosotros estadounidense, gringo, norteamericano pero esto no es muy preciso, etc etc etc)


----------



## JaimeUy

OK. Entonces, me parece que vas a tener que jugarte y elegir el significado. Seguramente en Google consigas más información sobre qué sentido le da Obama (que en todo caso sería coloreado, pero esa expresión nunca se usó en castellano). En cuanto a América, quizá puedas cambiarla por “Los EE. UU.”, depende del público; por ejemplo si es para Chile.
Suerte.


----------



## patricia sebastian

jaimeuy

me la he jugado
seguí tu consejo, la tesis del libro escrito por Mark Steyn dice que las tasa de nacimientos en Europa son tan bajas que en un muy corto tiempo, la población inmigrante musulmana (que si tiene tasas positivas)superará a la población original de españa, francia, alemania.
luego dice que ésto no ocurrirá en América (porque no estarían en decadencia como en europa) y agrega- cito "But one thing is for sure: we _will _stand alone. And we'd better do so proudly and bravely"

osea "Norteamerica aislada"
te parece?
gracias por la ayuda, a todos


----------



## DCPaco

patricia sebastian said:


> jaimeuy
> 
> me la he jugado
> seguí tu consejo, la tesis del libro escrito por Mark Steyn dice que las tasa de nacimientos en Europa son tan bajas que en un muy corto tiempo, la población inmigrante musulmana (que si tiene tasas positivas)superará a la población original de españa, francia, alemania.
> luego dice que ésto no ocurrirá en América (porque no estarían en decadencia como en europa) y agrega- cito "But one thing is for sure: we _will _stand alone. And we'd better do so proudly and bravely"
> 
> osea "Norteamerica aislada"
> te parece?
> gracias por la ayuda, a todos


 
Norteamérica no...porque México y Canadá también son América del Norte.


----------



## oriental

patricia sebastian said:


> jaimeuy
> 
> me la he jugado
> seguí tu consejo, la tesis del libro escrito por Mark Steyn dice que las tasa de nacimientos en Europa son tan bajas que en un muy corto tiempo, la población inmigrante musulmana (que si tiene tasas positivas)superará a la población original de españa, francia, alemania.
> luego dice que ésto no ocurrirá en América (porque no estarían en decadencia como en europa) y agrega- cito "But one thing is for sure: we _will _stand alone. And we'd better do so proudly and bravely"
> 
> osea "Norteamerica aislada"
> te parece?
> gracias por la ayuda, a todos


 
USA en solitario o USA sola " Pero algo es seguro , nos quedaremos solos. Y mejor lo hacemos/aguantamos  en forma orgullosa y con coraje".
En lugar de USA EEUU.
¿ Decadencia en EEUU ? la idea es que, a diferencia con europa donde la población imigrante (musulmana) superará a los "nativos" (nadie es nativo de ningún lugar, antes hubo alguen al que se echó o mató) pero.... ¿ y los latinos en EEUU ? cuando (si se trata por los votos  ó  cual es el criterio) llegarán a esos volúmenes  como para superar (votando efectivamente) a los Wasp ??
je... como traducción, no es simple y como concepto... menos.
saludos.


----------



## dassin

Libro de una carga ideológica bastante notoria...


----------



## pachanga7

Muy interesante la cuestión de concepto y palabra, parece que cuando se trata de un título cada palabra pesa más.  

Yo opino que Obama ha seleccionado a "America" a propósito y que tiene matices muy distintos de "the United States."  Aunque sea incorrecto políticamente, e impreciso, es un nombre más cariñoso y por ende más patriótico sobre el país.  

"Alone" tiene varios sentidos, lo de solitario sí pero como tenemos orgullo cultural e histórico sobre ser independientes como personas y como una nación, no se considera un mal necesariamente.  Así lo leo yo en la citación, y en el título también que se trata de "America solitaria" pero con un toque de orgullo.


----------



## lforestier

Los Estados Unidos solos en el mundo.

Como se ha discutido muchas veces, América es de Alaska hasta Tierra de Fuego y América de Norte incluye a México. Los méxicanos son norteamericanos por definición.


----------



## pachanga7

Sí Luis, ya sé y estoy de acuerdo.  La cuestión a mi parecer es -- como traductores, ¿hasta qué punto debemos tratar de corregir las tendencias desagradables que vemos en lost textos que traducimos?   

Muchas veces puedo estar en desacuerdo o con la lógica o con la actitud de algún autor pero como traductora voy a tratar de trabajar de tal manera que los lectores puedan juzgarlo por sí mismos.   

Así que con lo presente me bastaría saber: ¿comprenderán EE.UU. por América cuando lo leen los lectores pensados?  ¿o lo van a malentender?  

Y luego, ¿resultará totalmente ofensiva a sus lectores futuros esta elección?  ¿o la van a entender y aceptar como un regionalismo del autor? 

A mi manera de pensar, nuestro papel como traductores es lo de ser meramente un puente adecuado entre autor y lector para que ellos puedan gozar de un encuentro verdadero y comprensivo.


----------



## dassin

Igual es complicado, porque esto no es una obra literaria, sino una obra de propaganda, con (por lo que se puede barruntar en el resumen) toquecitos chauvinistas, paranoides y xenófobos. ¿Es posible distanciarse tanto? Por otra parte, como lector americano de habla hispana, me niego a que me tiren por la cabeza esta acepción abusiva de la palabra 'América', mucho menos en este contexto, y menos en un título, y menos como algo que cae de maduro. No se trata de Walt Whitman, caramba.


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Hablamos del libro de Steyn o de un libro escrito por el Sr. Obama?

Si el título se refiere sólo a los Estados Unidos y no tiene nada que ver con Canadá, México, ni de ningún otro país de América puedes poner las cosas claras traduciendo "Estados Unidos solo" o "Estados Unidos aislado" o lo que te parezca ser el mejor adjetivo.


----------



## Lebasi

patricia sebastian said:


> hola
> El contexto : es el título de un libro de Barack Obama el famoso gobernador de color (ya no se usa colorado) que al parecer quiere ser candidato el 2008. el resumen del libro no entraba en detalles, más bien elogiaba al autor pero no sé...Quizá America aislada por la pésima imagen que tienen - que han construido sus politico y su presidente.
> y respecto a lo de "americanos" es muy común para ellos identificarse así, lo hacen naturalmente: soy americano (para nosotros estadounidense, gringo, norteamericano pero esto no es muy preciso, etc etc etc)


 
*Hola,*
*Solo un detalle que me ha llamado la atención: A las personas de ascendencia africana nunca se les ha llamado colorados en castellano. *
*Creo que más bien colorados se refiere a una etnia ecuatoriana, al oeste de Quito. *


----------



## dassin

Pido perdón, Soy Yo. Veo que confundí dos libros un tanto disímiles.  

Bueno, se cae mi algo efectista acusación de esas tres cosas tan feas, pero queda en pie la objeción de fondo. Se trata de una obra de tono político, una especie de manifiesto-programa, supongo. No veo ninguna razón para poner 'América' en el título y no 'los EEUU'. El lector hispano medianamente informado, al que supongo pretende llegar este libro, sabe de sobra que en los EEUU se refieren a su propio país como "America", no vamos a escamotearle el meollo de la estadounidensianidad por poner el nombre que corresponde en nuestro medio. Y de nuevo: no se trata de Walt Whitman.

*Ed.* Sigo en mis trece con una nueva referencia al contexto: si se trata de una *plataforma doctrinal* para el lanzamiento como candidato de Mr. Obama, me parece muy improbable que se haya querido introducir la idea de aislamiento en el sentido del otro energúmeno, y menos en el título. Para mí lo que se quiere afirmar es "Solamente los EEUU", o "Nada más que los EEUU" (ocupan mis pensamientos, son el objeto de mi actividad política, etc...).


----------



## kazijistan

Patricia Sebastian, 
                        Tomando en cuenta las diversas opiniones -y ninguna de ellas proveniente de un estadounidense-angloparlante- creo que no hay que complicarse mucho con tema del tìtulo, sobre todo si afecta a temas tan locales de allà. 
                        Todos los que habitamos "Amèrica" (Vuelvo a preguntar.: ¿Es que acaso Amèrico Vespucio hablaba inglès?), sabemos de que hablamos cuando mencionamos ese nombre. Otra cosa muy distinta es que otros, por dècadas, se hayan arrogado el derecho de autor.
                  En cuanto al libro, he visto tanta traducciòn tergiversada, precisamente en sus tìtulos (en especial, en pelìculas) que lo màs probable es que este libro corra la misma suerte. ¿Por què? precisamente por todos aquellos detalles -no menores- de los  que nos preocupamos al traducir.
                 No estoy diciendo que haya que tergiversar a propòsito, pero a mì me resulta evidente que Patricia Sebastiàn no afronta un problema meramente linguistico, sino que conceptual. Y si ella acepta, pasivamente, una traducciòn literal, admite -al mismo tiempo- un imposiciòn ideològica.


----------



## pachanga7

Kazijistan,

Perdón pero sí soy yo estadounidense y angloparlante aunque nunca me atrevería a hablar por parte de todo el país.  Me meto en la conversación para dar mi aporte sabiendo a la vez que facilmente podría meter la pata cuando se trata de actitudes a través de dos continentes (al menos) y una multitud de gentes.   Dassin me tiene media convencida con sus argumentos -- quizás sea un poco como el error de denominar a África como si fuera un país en vez de un continente o hablando de los seres humanos como 'man' en inglés, lo que molesta a tantos (incluyendo a mí) por ser sexista. 

En fin, si el primer término va a ofender a muchas personas seguramente los editores agredecerán que el traductor evite tal desventaja.  

Respecto a Obama, sería importante recordar que pretende ser candidato demócrata por la presidencia, es decir, del partido político que ha sido por sus rivales republicanos sistemáticamente apartado, aislado y desamparado dentro de su propio sistema político durantes los años recientes, así que él naturalmente va a adoptar un tono crítico sobre el rumbo actual del país.   

Por lo tanto "America Alone" ya me parece más un aviso sobre un futuro pésame para un país aislado, especialmente con lo que viene después de los dos puntos (debe de ser de muy reciente edición este libro -- no se  encuentra nada al respecto en Amazon ni en Google).

Me gustaría leer ese hilo que mencionó Dassin, se es que se lo encuentre.


----------



## dassin

pachanga, no encontré la discusión previa, no sé por dónde andará...

Volviendo al título, supongo que tendrás razón, me rindo ante tu experiencia de primera mano. En tal caso, otra traducción posible: "Los EEUU en soledad".


----------



## pachanga7

!Ojo!

Me he dado cuenta que el libro de que estamos hablando no es por Obama como suponíamos sino de hecho por Mark Steyn, y con el mismo tesis que ya nos explicó Patricia.  Así que estoy ahora completamente con dassin.  Como dijo mi marido, Steyn es 180 grados de las posiciones de Obama.

Me sorprende sin embargo que aceptas mis opiniones simplemente porque soy estadoünidense --  ¿no implicaría eso una tiranía ideológica?  

*Book Description*
 In this, his first major book, Mark Steyn--probably the most widely read, and wittiest, columnist in the English-speaking world--takes on the great poison of the twenty-first century: the anti-Americanism that fuels both Old Europe and radical Islam. America, Steyn argues, will have to stand alone. The world will be divided between America and the rest; and for our sake America had better win. 

*From the Inside Flap*
   It’s the end of the world as we know it…   Someday soon, you might wake up to the call to prayer from a muezzin. Europeans already are.  
 And liberals will still tell you that "diversity is our strength"—while Talibanic enforcers cruise Greenwich Village burning books and barber shops, the Supreme Court decides sharia law doesn’t violate the "separation of church and state," and the Hollywood Left decides to give up on gay rights in favor of the much safer charms of polygamy. 
 If you think this can’t happen, you haven’t been paying attention, as the hilarious, provocative, and brilliant Mark Steyn—the most popular conservative columnist in the English-speaking world—shows to devastating effect in this, his first and eagerly awaited new book on American and global politics. 
 The future, as Steyn shows, belongs to the fecund and the confident. And the Islamists are both, while the West—wedded to a multiculturalism that undercuts its own confidence, a welfare state that nudges it toward sloth and self-indulgence, and a childlessness that consigns it to oblivion—is looking ever more like the ruins of a civilization. 
 Europe, laments Steyn, is almost certainly a goner. The future, if the West has one, belongs to America alone—with maybe its cousins in brave Australia. But America can survive, prosper, and defend its freedom only if it continues to believe in itself, in the sturdier virtues of self-reliance (not government), in the centrality of family, and in the conviction that our country really is the world’s last best hope. 
 Steyn argues that, contra the liberal cultural relativists, America should proclaim the obvious: we do have a better government, religion, and culture than our enemies, and we should spread America’s influence around the world—for our own sake as well as theirs. 
 Mark Steyn’s America Alone is laugh-out-loud funny—but it will also change the way you look at the world. It is sure to be the most talked-about book of the year.


----------



## dassin

Tiranía del sentido común, pachanga. Me rindo ante un conocimiento del idioma y del contexto de primera mano. 

¡Entonces yo tenía razón! ¡Ese libro es de lo peor!


----------



## pachanga7

Está bien dassin, lo acepto.    Pero de todos modos pido que recuerdes que a mí me falta el conocimiento sumamente detallado que tiene un hablante nativo de la lengua de destino, por eso trato de limitarme a comentar sobre el inglés principalmente. 

No estoy del todo enterada de los matices de las opciones en castellano.  Según entiendo: 

Solo los EE.UU. sería como decir Only the U.S., es decir que Only modificaría alguna acción o característica no especificada. 

Los EE.UU. solos o Los EE.UU. en soledad me parecen captar mejor la idea, es decir que Solos modifica a los EE.UU. directamente. Lo de en soledad me convence especialmente porque evita el uso del plural.   

Luego Los EE.UU. solitarios quizás queda bien también, aunque creo que 'solitario' conlleva un sentimiento más fuerte que las otras opciones, lo cual la palabra 'alone' en inglés solamente sugiere.

Si no es así, bueno, es mi pensar no más. Saludos.


----------



## dassin

pachanga por tus comentarios yo diría que has vivido algún tiempo en algún país hispanohablante, pero entiendo lo de la percepción de los matices: eso sin duda es lo más difícil con cualquier idioma... Igualmente, ojalá me manejara yo en inglés con la mitad de tu facilidad en castellano. 

Volviendo al tema... Con *Los EEUU solitarios* llevamos más agua al molino de don Steyn... ¡me hace acordar al *Llanero Solitario* (The Lone Ranger)!


----------



## Yola

Yo creo que *Los EEUU en soledad* es lo más parecido al texto original, aunque hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas: 
1. El público al que va dirigido. Si es para lectura exclusiva de los estadounidenses hispanoparlantes se puede utilizar el término *América* para referirse a los EEUU ya que allí se le llama así. Si es para el público en general, *EEUU* es el nombre de ese país en todos los demás países. 
2. La intención del autor. Si lo que pretende el autor es "epatar" con su ideología o con sus conceptos, lo más correcto sería dejar *América *ya que es ésa su intención.
Saludos.
Yola


----------



## pachanga7

Gracias dassin, me has dado ánimo con tus elogios.  Me encanta el dicho que usaste y... de acuerdo. 

Yola gracias por el aporte, yo quería decir algo parecido al empezar y creo que no lo alcanzé de la manera clarísima que Ud. 

¿Qué es 'epatar' --tiene que ver con el nacionalismo?


----------



## DCPaco

okay, all the issues aside:

America alone...does NOT mean: EEUU en soledad.

"alone" is used here as an adverb. It is inverted syntax (or inverted word order) and therefore it is difficult to see precisely what the use of the word is...nevertheless, it is an adverb and it is used the way it is shown in red:

*a·lone* 
_adj._ *1. *Being apart from others; solitary.
*2. *Being without anyone or anything else; only.
*3. *Considered separately from all others of the same class.
*4. *Being without equal; unique.

_adv._ *1. *Without others: _sang alone while the choir listened._
*2. *Without help: _carried the suitcases alone._
*3. Exclusively; only: The burden of proof rests on the prosecution alone.*


*Therefore, America alone, in its most PC form is: Sólo los EEUU...or Solamente los EEUU*


----------



## kazijistan

No puedo creer que todavìa sigan hablando de lo mismo. ¿Se decidieron por el tìtulo del libro?


----------



## DCPaco

kazijistan said:


> No puedo creer que todavìa sigan hablando de lo mismo. ¿Se decidieron por el tìtulo del libro?


 
jajaja...pues quién sabe...pero he estado bebiendo y como no salí estoy aburridísimo.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Yola

*epatar
 (Del fr. épater, deslumbrar).
 1. tr. Pretender asombrar o producir asombro o admiración. U. t. c. intr.
*
(Yo me refería a pretender asombrar con un algo de provocación, pero la R.A.E. me ha sacado de mi error.)
Yola


----------



## pachanga7

DCPaco, en fin, según lo veo yo Ud ha acertado y a la vez se equivocó -- ¿será por el alcohol?

Alone sí es adverbio en este título y también es adjectivo.  Con la brevedad de los títulos cada palabra sirve doble o triple según pueda.  El reto para el traductor es captar todo que pueda pero en este caso algo sí va a escapar.  

Lo que sugiere la opción de adverbio es el sentido de orgullo y poder a que aludía yo antes, pero que es sólo un matiz.  Lo que deja escapar es el sentido de estar sólo que según lo leo yo importa un tantito más.   

Gracias por la aclaración Yola, no lo sabía.  ¡Saludos!


----------



## DCPaco

pachanga7 said:


> DCPaco, en fin, según lo veo yo Ud ha acertado y a la vez se equivocó -- ¿será por el alcohol?
> 
> Alone sí es adverbio en este título y también es adjectivo. Con la brevedad de los títulos cada palabra sirve doble o triple según pueda. El reto para el traductor es captar todo que pueda pero en este caso algo sí va a escapar.


 
Lo que has dicho no tiene sentido (quizá porque te has salido del tema). Yo no me he equivocado. Estoy *más que seguro* que en este caso "alone" significa "only" (pregúntale a cualquier angloparlante nativo) y por ende debe de traducirse: sólo o solamente...el resto de tus rollos a mí me tienen sin cuidado...además, si quieres discutir algo que no sea parte del tema, deberías abrir tu propio hilo...


----------



## pachanga7

DCPaco,

Yo no soy la quien empezó el hilo, y además, soy angloparlante y estadoünidense.  ¿Es que no ha leido bien lo que vino antes? 

Sobre ser agradecida, también estoy, y sumamente, simplemente por el hecho de haber encontrado un foro donde se puede excambiar opiniones y conocimientos tan ricos como son cuando todo el mundo aporta lo suyo.   

pachanga


----------



## dassin

Yola said:


> *epatar*
> *(Del fr. épater, deslumbrar).*
> *1. tr. Pretender asombrar o producir asombro o admiración. U. t. c. intr. (RAE)*


 
¡Y yo lo había tomado como una broma! Así, en letras de molde, es un galicismo espantoso que confirma una vez más que esa asociación casi ilícita acepta lo que venga, sin gusto ni criterio. 

pachanga... ¡excambiar! Intercambiar, compartir, etc. 

En cuanto a 'alone', supongo que los dos sentidos pueden convivir (si es que el de 'only' también se aplica, como yo suponía). De hecho esta doble carga sería una de las razones por las que funciona como *rallying formula* (is this ok?), o *slogan*. Los títulos de la derecha, de hecho, suelen ser bastante más pregnantes que los de la gente civilizada, jeje. El mero ingenio en general no se lleva bien con la inteligencia.

Saludos.


----------



## pachanga7

gracias dassin por la corrección y otra vez, de acuerdo aunque con mi antigüedad creciente llego a entender que los republicanos también son humanos. 

  DCPaco,

Hablando del tema, ¿me podría explicar una cosa sobre el uso de adverbios en el castellano? que tengo una duda. 

En inglés sí se puede usar una palabra con más de un sentido e inclusive de una parte de la lengua, especialmente cuando se trata de las formas condensadas como la poesía y los títulos de libros.  Ud observa que en el caso actual el orden de las palabras parece ir al revés lo que complica la interpretación, estoy de acuerdo.  Veámos las opciones:

  lonely America YES       
  America lonely NO  (sólo se oye en casos bastante poéticos, es decir que es poco estándar el uso)
  En breves palabras: lonely se usa como adjectivo solamente, por lo cual forzosamente viene antes del sustantivo

  only America YES
  America only YES 
  Dado que se usa como adverbio o adjectivo, only puede colocarse o antes o después del sustantivo; además, la aceptación adverbial admite de ambos y como adjectivo, raramente pero es verdad, aquí vendría después (vease: Arafat dead at 60, en el estilo de un titular). Más flexibilidad = más opciones.  

  alone America NO   no se oye nunca – mejor: only America con la aceptacion adverbial o también ‘a lone America’: aunque suena raro, se entiende.  
  America alone YES 
  ¿pero por qúe sólo se coloca alone después de un sustantivo, si puede usarse como adjectivo también dado que en inglés los adjectivos normalmente vienen antes del sustantivo? El diccionario apoya lo que digo (vease abajo) pero simplemente no se la usa antes de un sustantivo jamás.   

  Del Concise Oxford English Dictionary: 

*lonely (adj)* sad because one has no friends or company > solitary > unfrequented and remote. 

*only* *(adv)* 1 and no one or nothing more besides. > no longer ago than. > not until. 2 with the negative or unfortunate result that. *(adj)* alone of its or their kin; single or solitary.  alone deserving consideration. *(conj)* (informal) except that.

*alone (adj. & adv.)* 1 on one’s own; by oneself > isolated and lonely. 2 only; exclusively.  

  De allí viene lo complicado con ‘alone’ – se la usa como adverbio o como adjectivo pero el orden no nos informa en lo más mínimo de cual quiere decir él quien escribe.  

  Con mis conocimientos detallados de cómo se trata y cómo se comunica en mi idioma nativo, el inglés (y yo también soy profesional en cuanto a los idiomas) digo que si el autor escogió una opción que admite de varios sentidos, cuando existían otras opciones adecuadas para cada aceptación individual, lo hizo a propósito y con motivo de hacerlo significar lo más que podía.  

  Ahora mi pregunta: 

  ¿Es posible hacer lo mismo en el castellano?  Es decir, si yo digo

  Un gato solo

  ¿eso se puede entender como un gato solitario y a la vez, solamente un gato?  o me falta un acento para el segundo?   ¿Y cambiaría la situación si fueran los gatos solos? Y si es así lo del acento, ¿cree Ud que un lector va a sobreentender los dos sentidos de todos modos al menos como sugerencia media consciente? ¿Sería más posible el doble sentido si fuera hablado, o no se admite jamás de más de un sentido? 

  No creo haberme extraviado del tema, pero si tengo que disculparme de algo quizás será por profundizarme tanto en el material, pero así soy y por eso estoy.  


  Saludos cordiales de una vecina al sur.


----------



## lforestier

Como traductores, no podemos "corregir" el significado del original pero es nuestro deber traducir correctamente y si en inglés, se usa América por EEUU, no lo vamos a cambiar pero en la tradución podemos utilizar la palabra correcta para EEUU, Estados Unidos. 
Según la información del libro, habla de un EEUU luchando solo contra el resto del mundo. Así que *Los Estado Unidos Solos* puede ser adecuado.


----------



## DCPaco

pachanga7 said:


> Hablando del tema, ¿me podría explicar una cosa sobre el uso de adverbios en el castellano? que tengo una duda.
> 
> En inglés sí se puede usar una palabra con más de un sentido e inclusive de una parte de la lengua, especialmente cuando se trata de las formas condensadas como la poesía y los títulos de libros.
> 
> Ahora mi pregunta:
> 
> ¿Es posible hacer lo mismo en el castellano? Es decir, si yo digo
> 
> Un gato solo
> 
> ¿eso se puede entender como un gato solitario y a la vez, solamente un gato? o me falta un acento para el segundo? ¿Y cambiaría la situación si fueran los gatos solos? Y si es así lo del acento, ¿cree Ud que un lector va a sobreentender los dos sentidos de todos modos al menos como sugerencia media consciente? ¿Sería más posible el doble sentido si fuera hablado, o no se admite jamás de más de un sentido?
> 
> Saludos cordiales de una vecina al sur.


 
Creo que para esto es mejor abrir otro hilo.  

El doble sentido (o sentido plural [double entendre]) o el juego de palabras es tan rico (y quizá más rico) en español como en inglés.  

En el ejemplo del gato que diste, con (o sin) el acento quedaría todo más claro (Sólo sé que estoy solo); sin embargo, hay muchas situaciones (al momento no se me ocurre una) en las que el juego de palabras permite doble (o multiple) sentido.

No es lo mismo decir:  La perdida de mi hermana y La pérdida de mi hermana.

PERO:  Como ya todos sabrán, no siempre es posible acomodar todo para que fucione de igual manera en el idioma al que se está traduciendo.  El traductor tendrá que optar por la traducción que le permita llevar el mensaje original en la manera más íntegra posible.  En el caso de "America Alone"...entiendo que funciona como adjetivo y adverbio; sin embargo, la traducción más común de esta expresión--tomando en cuenta el uso regular del adverbio "alone"--es:  Solamente Estados Unidos (sin entrar en el hecho de que el estadounidense tipo cree que América es sinónimo de EEUU).  Ahora, si el traductor piensa que es más importante aclarar que aquí significa:  America (stands) alone...pues ya eso es asunto del traductor y el resto del mundo ni aunque diga misa lo hará cambiar de parecer.


----------



## pachanga7

Bien, de acuerdo. Gracias por la explicación DC.


----------



## Mimichika

Poner "America" en el titulo seria dar una mala impresion. En mi opinion, en lector hispano NO entendera que "America" se refiere a los Estados Unidos... pensara que se trata del continente Americano!
Por otro lado, si la palabra se usa para decir que "alguien es Americano", si se entiende que se quiere decir que la persona es de Estados Unidos.
Tomando la idea que alguien menciono de "Estados Unidos Solo", tal vez suene bien decir "Solo Estados Unidos" (con acento en la 1a "o" de "solo")?


----------



## lforestier

¿No se entendería "Solo Estados Unidos" como "unicamente Estados Unidos"?
Si es así, esa traducción cambiaría el significado de la frase en inglés.


----------

